# Tahitian moon sand can I grow anything in it ?



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys I have tahitian moon sand as substrate and never had any live plants in both tanks with it. I want to start now; just to improve water quality and give the tank more of the natural look.

I'd probably need more of low light plants as the light is 13W T8 24" full spectrum 1 fluorescent tube on 40g tank (bulb I guess could be upgraded ? )
and just one of the 36" LED Marineland strips on the 46g tank. Lights are on for at least 12hrs
ex: (http://www.marineland.com/Products/aquarium-lighting/LED-Aquarium-Lighting/LED-Strip-Light.aspx)

I know that this substrate is inert so my question is if I'm able to grow some plants in this type of substrate with the lighting I have ?

I just got some sechem flourish liquid and some tabs in hope that this will help the plants. 
Also as a last option I was thinking to maybe mixing in a bag or 2 of sechem flourite black sand or CaribSea Eco Complete Planted Black Fine sand but only if it's necessary. Don't want to mix anything else really as I like the look that I have now and don't expect to grow crazy lash plants .

I already know about ferns and anubias that can be tied down to driftwood, and already have some moss on driftwood, but looking also for something that will possibly grow in this sand.

TY


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I would think sag would grown in that stuff. I have sand myself and plants love it cuz it's a lot easier for them to push aside sand grains as opposed to gravel where it looks for a route around the gravel. 

But I have no experience with ur type of sand. 

Take a look at my 118g tank to see the plants im growing in sand at the moment.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Quick update to this:
I got lucky enough to have one of the members (Bullet thanks again) drop me off some extra bags of Fluval stratum to mix in with tahitian sand and my newest tank.
I did mixed in both of substrate and in reality looks good, even better then on pictures as you can see spots of tahitina moon sand shining from under the fluval stratum.

Jimmyjam hooked me up with a generous plant package that was enough to cover my 40g tank and also my 46gal that has only tahitian moon sand and much weaker light.
That way I should see if things will do ok with tahitain and some fertilizer tabs and will update in a month or two.

Here are pics of my 40g with mixed substrate my first attempt at growing live plants so I'm hoping they'll do good.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*substrate*

nice looking so far , I don't think u will have a problem at all I think u just need to give it some time .look into dosing jimmy jam has liquid ferts as well .u could even contemplate a small c02 system and your plants will flourish like crazy ...
looking good so far good luck ,keep us updated 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

alstare2000 said:


> Quick update to this:
> I got lucky enough to have one of the members (Bullet thanks again) drop me off some extra bags of Fluval stratum to mix in with tahitian sand and my newest tank.
> I did mixed in both of substrate and in reality looks good, even better then on pictures as you can see spots of tahitina moon sand shining from under the fluval stratum.
> 
> ...


Glad that things are doing well for you 
Your tank looks amazing ! 
Thanks for the update and the pictures !


----------

